# Call Makin' Vid



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

My mom was in town last weekend. She wanted to see how the lathe works. She took this quick videos so I figured I would share. This is a small part of the process. I wish she would have gotten a closer up video but this is what we got.

Square to round


Round to call


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I know I know I forgot to put on the mask! I always wear a mask but in my haste to get this one done and back to the party I forgot to put it on. Also you can not hear me with the respirator on. Not that you can really hear me in the video anyway. LOL


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice vid Rick! Enjoyed it. 
Mark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you. I might try more if anyone is interested.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

What happened to the video ? All I saw was a fat guy sitting in his lawn chair in his underwear drinking beer....just kidding. Look out Norm Abram !! Looks good Rick. Would be interesting to see some more.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good video Rick, I'm with the rst of the guys about seeing more.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Alright. I will make a segmented video of a call start to finish. It might take a little while as I do not have a video camera. I will ask some friends about borrowing one.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I too would like to see more.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I would like to see some call making video's also. Do you step drill on your lathe also? I have a wood lathe, but never did master it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The only drilling I do on the lathe is for the toneboard. I put my delrin in a collet chuck. It centers nicely. I drill my call blanks on a drill press. I have been pinching the pennies for a 4 jaw chuck which will allow me to drill call blanks on the lathe. On the lathe I can make longer holes.... I will be less limited by the quill travel using the lathe. (2 1/8" on my press)

I Turn the calls on an expanding mandrel that attaches to the headstock with a collet chuck. Once the shape is made I remove the tail stock and flare the exhaust using a 1/4" diamond scrapper and a 1/4" skew.

This will all make more sense when I make the video. If you guys have some questions ask. I will try to answer them as best I can. Also it will help me make the video.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Rich the lathe is a lot of fun. You should give it another shot.

I have learned there is no right or wrong way to turn. As long as what you are doing is safe. A 1/4 pound chuck of wood spinning at 3200rpm will ruin a day quick. In other words some guys rough with a gouge some with a scraper or skew.... It does not matter as long as you make the square round. I prefer the gouge. I use the gouges a lot in my turnings. I like the heavy tools also. I feel like I have better control over it. I think keeping the tools sharp is important. Sharper tools catch less and make cleaner cuts. (much less time sanding if you have sharp tools.)

Anyone out there who is thinking about wood turning. First thing..... Full Face Shield and a dust mask or better yet a respirator.... I like the Dust Bee masks. The dust is harmful to your lungs. If you get into spalted and burl woods. They can have mold or fungus in them that will hurt you quick. Also if you turn long enough you will have a chuck fly off an hit the faces shield. You will be very glad you wore it when that happens. (that is like 100mph baseball in the face, but its sharp)

If you have a Rockler Wood Working store near you, they usually offer a bowl and pen turning classes. They might save you some time on the learning curve. I think Woodcraft has the same classes. They are 1 day classes that are $30 each.

Last new guy tip of the day.... Small lathes are nice for small bowls, calls, pens, or any small turning projects but, large lathes can turn small things just as well. If you have the room, the larger lathe limits you less. They are a bit more expensive though. I use a Rikon 70-50vs. I like it. I hear their customer service is top notch..... I have not had to use it though.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL SG! I said BE SAFE..... None of the activity you suggest is safe..... If the lathe did not kill me...... my wife would!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

All good points Rick on safety, I just wear safety glasses & respirator, but a face mask would be nice. I turn my calls a little different than you because I use a 1/4" mandrel with wood bushings to fit the larger holes when a call uses them. I start out with a 1/4" hole then a step drill for the barrel and maybe a 1/2" hole at other end for toneboard, if it calls for it. Then I go to the table saw and cut the corners off the square blank (this saves turning time and the sharpness of the tools). After turning if the call needs it I open the 1/4" to a 9mm hole for the metal sleeve for JC Reeds. I think it would be interesting to hear how some of these other callmakers do it also. Like Rick said there is no wrong or right way.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

My face is too pretty.... I have to have the shield... LOL Glasses fog up on me because of the mask so I like the face shield better. It is not fail safe though. I had a chuck of burl fly under the mask last night. It was not bad but it made me realize the potential for bad is still there.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This is the call is happened on.... This one is for the show this weekend and is not finisehd yet. But I will still tease ya.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautifull call Rick!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's what she said...... Beautiful call Rick !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas. I have been sitting on this stock for a few months making sure it was dry enough. I am going to have a table at a hunting and trapping expo this weekend in Little Valley NY. This will be my first show. I am not actually doing a demonstration other than folks that want to hear me play a tune at my table.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Dang, there's a lot to that. Can you show a cow horn from start to finish?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Certainly. I am still working on getting a camera but, I will make a few videos when I get my hands on one.


----------

